# Bloat or just gas?



## Unosmom

When I got home today, I noticed that Unos stomach looked very distended and felt tight like a drum, but he did not appear to be in any discomfort just running around, acting normal, not typical signs of bloat. He's been having some stomach issues lately, just eating grass in the morning, but otherwise acting fine. I took him for a walk later in the day and he had diarhhea, but seems to be less swollen now. 
I'm thinking it has something to do with a recent food change, he's eating nutrisca now in the morning and raw at night and I wonder whether the chickpeas are making him gassy, or the kibble isnt digesting fast enough and having trouble mixing with raw. 

Could it really be bloat without any other symptoms aside from swollen belly?


----------



## DaneMama

Do you mean gastric dilation and volvulus? Because it sounds like he was just plain bloated, for whatever reason. There is a huge difference between GDV and bloat and its very rare for a dog's stomach to untwist on its own. 

Since he was acting normal otherwise, except a bit of diarrhea I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## 3Musketeers

Is there a chance he could have gotten into something he shouldn't have, and eaten it?

I remember one fine day, whereupon coming home from work, I stumbled upon 3 inflated balloons, turns out they'd gotten into the trash and eaten well over 2lbs of chicken fat I'd thrown out from leg-quarters. The next day was too traumatizing to recall.


----------



## Unosmom

thanks for clarification, I have not done any in depth research, but something that I keep an eye out because of the breed and being wide chested as he is. Its possible that he may have gotten into something. My roomates dog likes to dig through the trash and when I get home sometimes, there will be bits of torn plastic or styrofoam from the meat. I need to get one of those automatic metal trash cans.


----------



## xxshaelxx

3Musketeers said:


> Is there a chance he could have gotten into something he shouldn't have, and eaten it?
> 
> I remember one fine day, whereupon coming home from work, I stumbled upon 3 inflated balloons, turns out they'd gotten into the trash and eaten well over 2lbs of chicken fat I'd thrown out from leg-quarters. The next day was too traumatizing to recall.


Just one word...ouch!


----------



## jdatwood

xxshaelxx said:


> Just one word...ouch!


HA! When Akasha was a puppy she managed to get a hold of the entire bottle of fish oil capsules... that SUCKED


----------



## eternalstudent

I had this two nights ago, after my pup got at the chicken fat and jucies, she got at them at 10pm and at 3.30 am started howling and barking to go out. Never have I seen her so frantic :-(. Out she rushes one case of cannon but, and post poo zoomy, and I think it is all over. Bring her back in go back to bed. But no 4.30 we go through it again.

By 7.30 (getting up time) she was sound asleep by my bed as I grogerly dragged myself up to leave.

She still had a stomach that was like a snare drum, but it had gone down by the end of the day , I did had no idea it was the chicken fat until yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!

hay ho will teach me to be a bit more careful.


----------

